# Fresh Salmon...help.



## alaskas.sweetcaroline (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Salmon but after all the work my family put into catching, filleting and packaging so much of it I'm trying to turn a new leaf. Unfortunately, I'm not finding a recipe that says "outstandingly yummy" lol anyone out there have any good suggestions?


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to DC.  Try cooking in butter, garlic and dill.


----------



## alaskas.sweetcaroline (Jul 11, 2011)

I do love all three of those ingredients! I will try that thank you!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 11, 2011)

How about cold smoked...

Yum.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 12, 2011)

Serve this over some mashed sweet potatoes and it's heavenly.

TNT: *Salmon With Jalepeno Lime Sauce*

4 (5-ounce) salmon fillets, all bones removed
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 teaspoon extra virgin olive oil
Salt and pepper, to taste
Sauce
1 teaspoon extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon unsalted butter
3 large jalapeno peppers, seeded and cut into a julienne
1/2 cup sour cream (low-fat is ok, non-fat isn't) or Greek-style yogurt
2 teaspoons fresh lime juice
Dash of salt and pepper

Optional
Fresh lime wedges
Snipped fresh chives

Preheat oven to 500 degrees F. Lightly oil a shallow baking dish. Place the salmon in the dish, skin side down. Combine the lime juice and olive oil; brush over the fish. Season with salt and pepper. Set aside for 15 minutes. Place the fish in the oven and bake until the fish is almost opaque, about 8 minutes for each inch of thickness. Remove the skin.

While the fish cooks, prepare the sauce: Over a medium-low heat; heat the olive oil and butter together; add the jalapenos and saute until tender, stirring occasionally, about 5 minutes. Add the sour cream and heat through, do not boil. Remove from heat; stir in the lime juice, salt and pepper.

Transfer the fish to warm plates; spoon sauce over. Sprinkle with minced chives and serve with lime wedges, if desired.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 12, 2011)

Gravadlax, my wife dislikes "river fish" so she will only eat salmon this way.with dill and mustard mayo.


----------



## merstar (Jul 12, 2011)

These are all delicious recipes - I've made them many times:

BROILED SALMON WITH CILANTRO AND LIME
Broiled Salmon With Cilantro And Lime Recipe - Food.com - 15911

BROILED SALMON WITH SWEET RED PEPPER SAUCE
Broiled Salmon With Sweet Red Pepper Sauce Recipe - Red.Food.com - 35572

SPICY GRILLED SALMON STEAKS WITH BLACK BUTTER (I omit the black butter)
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/12840


----------



## alaskas.sweetcaroline (Jul 12, 2011)

New to this app on my iphone and I'm already loving it! Thank you so much everyone for some fabulous recipes! I'm actually quit excited to try a new dish tomorrow evening for dinner! 


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 12, 2011)

Teriyaki hot smoked salmon.
Marinade your fillet then hot smoke for about 30 mins.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 12, 2011)

We LOVE fresh wild salmon & cook it often in many different ways.  Our two favorites are both very simple.

One is to simply place your filets or steaks into a buttered baking dish & top with some melted butter laced with some fresh lemon juice & freshly ground black pepper.  then top the fish with thinly sliced fresh lemon & roughly chopped fresh dill.  Bake until done, which, depending on the thickness of the fish & cooking at 350 degrees could be anywhere from 15-25 minutes.

Second favorite way is "teriyaki" style.  Just go online & find a "Salmon Teriyaki" you like (most of the sauces involve soy sauce, honey, ginger, & garlic).  I have a couple of good ones, but unfortunately I'm still suffering from a computer crash & don't have my recipes restored yet - grrrrrr.  But any basic Salmon Teriyaki recipe you find will be good.  It's one of those recipes that's extremely difficult to screw up.


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is one of my favorite recipes for salmon:
Maple-Glazed Salmon

2 tsp paprika
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp ground ancho chili powder
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp brown sugar
1 tsp sea or kosher salt
4 ( 6-ounce) salmon fillets
Cooking spray
1 tsp maple syrup

1. Prepare grill heating to medium.
2. Combine first 5 ingredients. Sprinkle fish with salt, rub with 
paprika mix.
3. Place fish on grill rack coated with cooking spray, grill 
7 minutes. Drizzle fish with syrup, grill 1 minute or until fish
flakes easily when tested with a fork.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gravadlax is my favourite or cold smoked! Nice ideas so far, I don't think I have anything that compares. I usually cure Salmon not cook it, it turns out a bit dry when I've tried so I don't try anymore.


----------



## recipedirect (Jul 12, 2011)

Pan Seared Salmon with an Orange Vinegrette


4  salmon fillets or steaks (6-8 oz. each), thawed if necessary​
1 cup orange juice​
1-1/2 Tablespoon red onion, minced​
1-1/2 Tablespoon lime juice​
1 teaspoon Honey-Dijon mustard​
1 teaspoon chili powder​
1/2 cup fat free Italian salad dressing​
4 teaspoons fresh cilantro, chopped​
1 Tablespoons olive oil​
salt and pepper, to taste​

  		  		 			Methods/steps
*Sauce*​

Cook  orange juice in a small saucepan over medium-high heat until it is  reduced to the consistency of syrup (makes about 1/4 cup); let cool  slightly. Place onion, lime juice, mustard and chili powder in a  blender; add cooled syrup. Blend 30 seconds. Then, with blender running,  slowly drizzle in the salad dressing so that the mixture emulsifies.​


*Salmon*​

Preheat  oven to 400°F. Lightly season the  salmon fillets or steaks with salt  and pepper. Heat and oven-proof saute pan 2 minutes, then add 1 tbsp. of  olive oil. Sear the salmon fillets/steaks on one side for 2-3 minutes.  Turn salmon fillets/steaks over and place the entire pan into the oven.  Bake 4-8 minutes, or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork.  To serve, make a 1 oz. pool of the orange vinaigrette sauce in the  center of 4 plates. Top with a salmon fillet/steak and garnish with 1  teaspoon of chopped cilantro.​


----------

